# even dumber question lol



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

has anyone had any of tom garners line of pitbulls in the usa
just curious what their like
i herd they can be very "human shy"


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Michael Murphy said:


> has anyone had any of tom garners line of pitbulls in the usa
> just curious what their like
> i herd they can be very "human shy"


 
There are a few KNPV titled! I dare you to find them...lol


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

You will find the KNPV titled ones standing right next to the Unicorns and Sparkly Vampires.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Alice, didnt you have a siberian tiger KNPV titled also?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Alice, didnt you have a siberian tiger KNPV titled also?


Longgggg time ago... Bastard kept eating my dogs tho and thats not mentioned the cost of feeding it raw :roll:


Got rid of that one mighty quick... in fact, I think he went to guy in Australia! :lol:


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Longgggg time ago... Bastard kept eating my dogs tho and thats not mentioned the cost of feeding it raw :roll:
> 
> 
> Got rid of that one mighty quick... in fact, I think he went to guy in Australia! :lol:


 

Was it hard enough for the guy in Australia? lol 

Amazing what you can do in KNPV...


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS_YAjFI8vA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

She's out of Garner's yard. Not at all shy.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

if i title a dog in knpv within the next 5 years, can this forum be named after me.
as punishment to the above people
and if i lose ill leave this forum forever


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael Joubert said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS_YAjFI8vA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> She's out of Garner's yard. Not at all shy.



That made me laugh. Not the video but the english talk in the background and then using a dutch commands? Priceless! :lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> if i title a dog in knpv within the next 5 years, can this forum be named after me.
> as punishment to the above people
> and if i lose ill leave this forum forever


If you want to title a dog in 5 years I suggest you start saving up since you will have to come here to trial the dog... 

Punish away all you want.... I enjoy a good laugh


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

challenge accepted \\/

people that know me never bet against me :wink:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

none of the dogs that have come from or down from Garner's that I have seen have been human shy.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Michael Joubert said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS_YAjFI8vA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> She's out of Garner's yard. Not at all shy.


Awesome.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p61-GRjrRM


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

tom Garner produced some strong dogs. i had a son of Frisco (ROM, ) died last summer June15th at 14yo, humane society made me put him down. NOne were shy or skittish. They were ugly though, long bodies narrow heads. look like greyhounds on crack. Garner bred for gameness and not looks.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> That made me laugh. Not the video but the english talk in the background and then using a dutch commands? Priceless! :lol:


You should hear my German commands in my southern accent lol. Only my dogs can understand


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

julie allen said:


> You should hear my German commands in my southern accent lol. Only my dogs can understand


Yep! :-D


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

Alice Bezemer said:


> That made me laugh. Not the video but the english talk in the background and then using a dutch commands? Priceless! :lol:


Her only Dutch command is the out.

It's funny to me to, I got a green dog with commands in Russian and English, except for no which is phooey

Have another that's in English, Dutch, and German.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael Joubert said:


> Her only Dutch command is the out.
> 
> It's funny to me to, I got a green dog with commands in Russian and English, except for no which is phooey
> 
> Have another that's in English, Dutch, and German.


she used both the Stellen and Lossen commands on the video. Question? Why the dutch commands? I am assuming its not a dutch trained dog?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

my gut feeling is the main reason is "cool" factor

but there could be some valid reasons too ... some dogs i work with need a completely new command entirely, based on all the crap the dog learned to ignore during the previous "command" ... hearing the old sound just made em remember what NOT to do so maybe starting over from scratch is worth it sometime ?

again, i'm talking family dogs mostly ... but some dogs don't even respond to their name since it gets used a few hundred times a day when nothing is asked for ](*,)
i boarded a chessy for a Navy couple on a week vacation ... dog paid no attention to them ... when they returned he was giving me GREAT eye contact whenever i said "shit" ... a little sarcastic, but the couple got the message

when i'm out with a dog people always ask what's its name. i rarely tell them because they will immediately call the dog :-( 
... so i started always saying the dog's name is "Guuud" - told em it was a German name //lol//


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

Alice Bezemer said:


> she used both the Stellen and Lossen commands on the video. Question? Why the dutch commands? I am assuming its not a dutch trained dog?


That's right her send was also done in Dutch. 
Truthfully I don't know, I got her after she had been trained/green.

I know that the other dog I have that has Dutch, was done by a PDS handler in Louisiana. 

The guy I got the APBT from had been to the PSD handler's place a few times to work dogs, he may have picked it up there.

The dogs I mentioned were all started by others. 

The APBT came to me titled in Iron Dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Alice..

That seems surprising/funny to you?

I guess I can see why, but it is super common in the USA for people use foreign languages for commanding thier dogs, even dogs they raised and trained themselves.

For some there is a reason, to use uncommon words, not known by most of the public, for others, they like the sounds of the words.

For others, they use language associated with a sport they compete in.

For some, they use language associated with country of origin of the dog, or even just the breed itself.

For others yet, they train the dog in multiple languages sometimes 3-4-5, just to do it, to be "cool", or impress people.

I can think of 3 people right now, that I personally know, that use 4 different languages for their dogs.

And others to use different commands, for different things, or for what Rick said, to change a command that has been screwed up...

The most common I have seen are German, French, and Dutch. 

There are most likely 1000's of American dogs trained with Dutch commands that have never been in Holland, dogs that were born here, and trained here.

I use Japanese... 
one of my attack commands is BONSAI !!, 

even though I realize that the Japanese did not really use that word in WWII but a similar one, as part of a larger phrase, when performing the commikaze attacks, it is common misconception in the USA, and people use the word BONSAI to mean attack, even though it is used incorrectly for incorrect purposes, it rolls off the tongue well...


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> Alice..
> 
> That seems surprising/funny to you?
> 
> ...


Trust me, J... from where I am sitting it is funny when you hear someone talking english in the background and you are waiting for the attack to happen and a STELLEN follows! I actually shifted back to make sure I heard it right :lol: (I didn't mean funny in a bad way, its just unexpected)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Trust me, J... from where I am sitting it is funny when you hear someone talking english in the background and you are waiting for the attack to happen and a STELLEN follows! I actually shifted back to make sure I heard it right :lol: (I didn't mean funny in a bad way, its just unexpected)


I can imagine,  Probably was funny to the Germans as well for the first 40 years or so..  I cant tell you how many pet dogs, rottweilers, gsd, dobermans...that are trained in German, and how many people tell me the dogs are Schutzhund trained, when they are not, just because they use German commands


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I use Japanese...
> one of my attack commands is BONSAI !!,
> 
> even though I realize that the Japanese did not really use that word in WWII but a similar one, as part of a larger phrase, when performing the commikaze attacks, it is common misconception in the USA, and people use the word BONSAI to mean attack, even though it is used incorrectly for incorrect purposes, it rolls off the tongue well...


Joby

Bonsai is a miniature tree
Banzai is the term used for a last desperate military charge 
Banzai literally means "ten thousand years"

remember "gogle is your friend"


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Joby
> 
> Bonsai is a miniature tree
> Banzai is the term used for a last desperate military charge
> ...


Bonzai is what I meant. thank you for that spelling correction..


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Alice, didnt you have a siberian tiger KNPV titled also?


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Around here anyone who is associated with any kind of bite work uses german french or dutch to command their dogs at least in the biting phases. YOu can't say "attack" you will get sued if your dog follows through and bites someone in a live bite situation.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

....and by the way I thought APBT were illegal in the Netherlands.... I guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ben Thompson said:


> ....and by the way I thought APBT were illegal in the Netherlands.... I guess you learn something new everyday.


Not since 2008....I think anyhow.

But I think only the boxer is permitted to compete in KNPV from the bully type dogs..


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ben Thompson said:


> ....and by the way I thought APBT were illegal in the Netherlands.... I guess you learn something new everyday.


There was a law set up in 1993. RAD Law (Registration Agressive Animals) Under this law the pitbull was not allowed to be owned or bred. They decided to come up with this law due incidents where children were killed in bite incidents where a pitbull was involved. In 2008 they removed the law since the number of bite incidents did not decrease nor where they sure if it actually concerned a pitbull in all cases (Contrary to the USA the netherlands do not consider the pitbull to be an actual breed of dog but a mix of bull type breeds.)

Bull type breeds are still banned from the KNPV.


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

That's too bad, done of the KNPV exercises look fun.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

In the German part of Switzerland, a lot of the handlers use French commands for the Malinois. 

It's strange hearing them speak the very gutteral Swiss German and then out on the field comes the "Terre" and "Assis". The difference in tone between the Latin and Germanic languages is strong.

One of our neighbours had a holiday dog to take care of from people from the French part of CH and thought she had to speak French to it. She didn't speak English to me when I first moved in and had trouble with a different Swiss dialect - boo hoo.

I often think the dog listens also to the tone and is also very aware of the situation so that one could use maybe Japanese if one wished.

Sayonara!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> There was a law set up in 1993. RAD Law (Registration Agressive Animals) Under this law the pitbull was not allowed to be owned or bred. They decided to come up with this law due incidents where children were killed in bite incidents where a pitbull was involved. In 2008 they removed the law since the number of bite incidents did not decrease nor where they sure if it actually concerned a pitbull in all cases (Contrary to the USA the netherlands do not consider the pitbull to be an actual breed of dog but a mix of bull type breeds.)
> 
> Bull type breeds are still banned from the KNPV.


 Thats interesting. I'm glad they got rid of the law or took the bite out of it. When I look at some of the Dutch Malinois and Dutch shepherds I'm pretty sure some of them have a bully influence in there..... without mentioning any names haha.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

One of the_best_ dogs I ever had the pleasure of living with was a Frisco son, bred by Tom. 
I have about as much tolerance for a soft/shy dog as I do for spiders...


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

thats interesting, the question just came from this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t7rQNUFUGU

i didnt ask the question in regards to dogs sports, i like my pitbulls and abt as family dogs and hunting dogs, maybe a little bit ppd hehe


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> has anyone had any of tom garners line of pitbulls in the usa
> just curious what their like
> i herd they can be very "human shy"


Hi Micheal. I met Tom at a pitbull show he judged last year. Took my "lil' ole lady" pit. Very nice guy and judges specifically on what working dog conformation should be. Not that ugly showy stuff I'd seen others judge and "place." There were a few of his dogs in the show. No people shyness at all. Outgoing, well nerved. I've met three dogs that come from his lines (either on mom or dad's side). Same. Outgoing, well nerved, Nice drives, no shyness that I noticed. The guy that owned them did just enough work to keep them conditioned at his house. No issues w/ crowds, or the environment at the show, which can be nerve racking for the poorly nerved.

Oh. Her word for biting is, in fact, Dutch. Stupid people (usually young adolescents) will ask, "Does your dog bite (laugh snicker)? Attack! Attack (LOL)!!!" It must be in another language to avoid "incidentals," LOL. All other commands are English. Just sayin'.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> Thats interesting. I'm glad they got rid of the law or took the bite out of it. When I look at some of the Dutch Malinois and Dutch shepherds I'm pretty sure some of them have a bully influence in there..... without mentioning any names haha.


Not officially no. Cause pits and pit mixes are ruled out.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

lets say umm unofficially yes , how many generations back would it occur :-\"


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

'Rambo was my dad's dog, we use Rambo-lines, so I'm not going to be very objective







" Selena

sorry but just came across this  i have to ask, who would you say is the better breeder dick or your dad ? :lol:
are there any disagreements between them in terms of dogs/

christmas must sure be interesting in your family 

ps your dads last name is'nt rossum is it?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes my maiden name is van Rossum ;-)

There isn't much difference in their opinion. And dad knows a lot of the old lines to. Breeding discusion can be very animating at birthdays/ christmas  Only thing though is that my dad is still finds that woman don't belong in KNPV:evil: but he is used to the old fashion type of dogs, who are getting less and less...there is a reason why i don't train our males, can't handle them physically :-$

Dad also bred fci malinois, and did IPO. My stepmum was IPO world champ ;-)
I litterally grew up with working & breeding dogs ;-)


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Yes my maiden name is van Rossum ;-)
> 
> There isn't much difference in their opinion. And dad knows a lot of the old lines to. Breeding discusion can be very animating at birthdays/ christmas  Only thing though is that my dad is still finds that woman don't belong in KNPV:evil: but he is used to the old fashion type of dogs, who are getting less and less...there is a reason why i don't train our males, can't handle them physically :-$


 
Such a wise father! 

(joking).


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

:-({|=


Tiago Fontes said:


> Such a wise father!
> 
> (joking).






























Why can't i see my ass whooping smileys?!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Such a wise father!
> 
> (joking).


   ;-)

Dick


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> ;-)
> 
> Dick


 

Dick, I think you may be in for some trouble....LOL 

I'm safe, considering my location!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> ;-)
> 
> Dick


Still wanna date tomorrow?!!:-x O :-\"


;-);-)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Dick, I think you may be in for some trouble....LOL
> 
> I'm safe, considering my location!


He got the ass whooping. :-\":lol::lol::lol::wink: (keep in mind he's twice my size ;-) )


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Still wanna date tomorrow?!!:-x O :-\"
> 
> 
> ;-);-)


 
Not to step in the middle of a marital dispute, but thats a very mean, unfair correction...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Dick, I think you may be in for some trouble....LOL
> 
> I'm safe, considering my location!


Hahaha, like to live dangerous.... ;-)

Dick


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Hahaha, like to live dangerous.... ;-)
> 
> Dick


 
lol, alright then!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Not to step in the middle of a marital dispute, but thats a very mean, unfair correction...


Hey..we both work fulltime, the dogs, a household to maintain, 2 young kids (3&4)... You really don't think I give up a nice night (out) with my hubby, without interuptions (kids are teasing my dad now),don't you? ;-)


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Hey..we both work fulltime, the dogs, a household to maintain, 2 young kids (3&4)... You really don't think I give up a nice night (out) with my hubby, without interuptions (kids are teasing my dad now),don't you? ;-)


I wouldn't even dare. :smile:


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i would so babysit if i did'nt live on a different continent , as long as the dogs are tied up. and you can pay me with puppies ;-)

Dick take her out on the date!

Tiago you always take the women's side, trust me


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Tiago you always take the women's side, trust me "


That's not a bad thing..........trust me! ;-)


----------

